
Is a Serial-Killer Gang Murdering Young Men Across the U.S.? - paulpauper
https://www.thedailybeast.com/is-a-serial-killer-gang-murdering-young-men-across-the-us?ref=scroll
======
velobro
“He said he went up to a police officer and they didn’t help him. So, then he
called me."

This is my case with most police officers I've encountered in my area. One
isn't going to be taken seriously unless you have information on a cop that's
been killed, or blood gushing from a wound on your body.

~~~
ntsplnkv2
This is typically how police officers will deal with drunk/high people. They
can't be realistically expected to respond to every time someone is high.

~~~
sterlind
Which makes drunk people perfect targets for robberies, hate crimes and
murders. Police should always respond, as a matter of public safety. Charge
them afterwards if it's a false alarm. What if you called 911 and the
dispatcher hung up on you because they thought you sounded high? What if you
called because you were date raped?

I have no compassion for lazy cops.

~~~
ntsplnkv2
I have no compassion for arm-chair anythings. Especially arm chair police
officers.

> Police should always respond, as a matter of public safety. Charge them
> afterwards if it's a false alarm. What if you called 911 and the dispatcher
> hung up on you because they thought you sounded high? What if you called
> because you were date raped?

What if you're busy trying to keep a drunk from being an idiot and someone
else robs the other drunk across the street? There are ultimately too many
drunk assholes to take care of everyone. And most are just fine.

People expect police officers, who are paid well less than half in most GOOD
scenarios than software devs, to be mental health experts, perfect shots,
masters of all martial arts, expert multi-taskers, all while not going just an
inch overboard, else the armchair armies will assemble on twitter. And now
they must be able to assess whether this person is just drunk or a victim of a
dark web graffiti conspiracy. Yea, no.

------
strathmeyer
It's an advertisement for some scammers hoping to take advantage of the
families of those who have died.

------
ntsplnkv2
> “Our critics say there is lots of smiley-face graffiti around,” Gannon said.
> “I’ve been on hundreds of bridges. There aren’t as many as you think. But we
> only include it if the other symbols specific to this group are present,
> too.”

Wow, what a great piece of evidence. "I've been on hundreds of bridges."

It's hard to take this seriously as is.

~~~
zupzupper
> “Years ago, we were on their dark-web webpage but it was asking us to turn
> on a video camera so they could see who was about to type in the password
> and there’s no way we were doing that. And we didn’t even have the password.
> We’d just been given their URL, so went to it because we were told that’s
> how they communicate.”

Yep. clearly a dark-web connected nationwide conspiracy of serial-killers
here.

Now on the other hand, I would absolutely believe you if you told me there was
a nationwide consortium of taggers using the same or similar smiley faces and
sharing their tags with each other on social media....

------
chadlavi
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

~~~
ggm
Came here to .. oh. My job is done.

